# Window Replacement



## 5thWheeler (Jan 16, 2011)

I own a 2006 Holiday Rambler Savoy LX 5th Wheel and I would like to replace the emergency exit window up in the bedroom area.  The window has no screen in it and I would like to replace it with a window that has a sreen so I can get more ventilation in this area.  Does anyone know the best place to purchase a replacement window?   It is about 37 inches wide and 22.5 inches tall.

Thanks,

5thWheeler


----------



## C Nash (Jan 16, 2011)

Re: Window Replacement

Are you sure you want to remove the escape window Bob?  You need this for safety IMO


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 17, 2011)

Re: Window Replacement

I agree with Nash, you can replace it, but do it with another escape window.  

You need to figure out who made the window.  If there is not a sticker on the window, look at all the others and find a sticker.  I am sure HR used the same window manufacture for all of them.  Heir is a popular make, as it Creation, but they went out of business.  There is another maker who copies Creation, but I can't remember the name right now.  

You need to remove the inside clamp ring and measure the cut-out in the trailer.  No guessing or it will be wrong.   Yes, you will need to take down the window treatments, but has to be done.  There is a place in Elkhart that has a lot of windows.  RV Salvage, and they can be found on the web.  You will need to call, as the guy who looks thru the windows only does it on Saturdays.  They would probably have one for you though.


----------



## 5thWheeler (Feb 5, 2011)

RE: Window Replacement

Thank you guys for your suggestions and yes, I do want to replace the existing window with another emergency exit window.  And like you suggested I will check the internet for possible sources

Thanks for making this web site so helpful.

Bob


----------



## Mtarget (Feb 18, 2011)

Re: Window Replacement

Hehr International

http://www.hehr-international.com/Window Products.htm


----------

